# Lyft driver wants to clear his name after rider's 'smell this' warning post



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Funny and sad all at once.

https://www.fox10phoenix.com/news/l...his-name-after-riders-smell-this-warning-post


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

dead link


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> dead link


Link fixed.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Feel bad for the guy but offer a cough drop not pour liquid on a tissue & say sniff this lol, he doesn't realize the metoo generation thinks it's rape if make eye contact while checking the mirror

This whole gig app economy is a joke people working at Amazon think they can afford chauffeurs and think they can take pictures and share them with the world

If you're that frightened call a friend or family member or offer a co worker some $ for a ride geez it's like these idiots going to need an app to figure out how to tie their shoes in 5 years


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

funny Shit










Chloroform effects
Although most of us associate chloroform with 'a *liquid* soaked in a *rag* that *knocks people out*', its effects on the human body can be far more complex, and if not carefully monitored, chloroform can even be fatal.

&#128073;ie. Lyft Driver William just KILLED his career &#128077;


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

troothequalstroll said:


> Feel bad for the guy but offer a cough drop not pour liquid on a tissue & say sniff this lol, he doesn't realize the metoo generation thinks it's rape if make eye contact while checking the mirror


We're gonna need these soon......


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

EX_ said:


> We're gonna need these soon......
> View attachment 390072


All part pf the DESIRED EFFECT.

A PLANNED MOVEMENT TO " ROBO CARS".

PART OF ACCEPTANCE OF S.D.C.' s is spreading 
FEAR OF HUMAN DRIVERS.

THE RATINGS SYSTEM.

THE CREATION OF FALSE EMPOWERMENT BY UBER.

THE " PITTING" OF DRIVERS AGAINST RIDERS AS ADVERSARIES.

NEVER REMATCHING DRIVERS.

CONSTANT CUTTING OF DRIVER PAY.

FALSE DEACTIVATION OF GOOD DRIVERS WITH GOOD RATINGS

ALL ORCHESTRATED ON PURPOSE !

TO MAKE THE PUBLIC ACCEPT DRIVERLESS CARS !

ITS ALL ART OF THE MENTAL CONDITIONING PROGRAM BEING ESTABLISHED BY RIDESHARE.

LOOK AND YOU SHALL SEE !


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Wow. Hyper-sensitive pax. No good deed goes unpunished. 

I already take precautions with this kind of stuff. No touching or helping women or children aside from removing luggage. No making eye contact in the rear-view mirror. As little talking as possible. NEVER talking about relationships. No offering ANYTHING unless asked. Dashcam always on. 

It's a sad state things have come to. This guy is old fashioned but unfortunately he needs to adapt to today's victim-mentality populace. Especially among younger people.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

EX_ said:


> Funny and sad all at once.
> 
> https://www.fox10phoenix.com/news/l...his-name-after-riders-smell-this-warning-post


I normally wouldn't even believe the weather on faux news
I wonder if they would have even run this story had they guy been white
Seems to me that a Facebook post like this might have just died on the vine
Running this might be resurrecting it


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

losiglow said:


> Wow. Hyper-sensitive pax. No good deed goes unpunished.
> 
> I already take precautions with this kind of stuff. No touching or helping women or children aside from removing luggage. No making eye contact in the rear-view mirror. As little talking as possible. NEVER talking about relationships. No offering ANYTHING unless asked. Dashcam always on.
> 
> It's a sad state things have come to. This guy is old fashioned but unfortunately he needs to adapt to today's victim-mentality populace. Especially among younger people.


This girl is just full of shit and wanted attention. If she felt threatened she would have went to the police instead of making a Facebook post.

Even after finding out the guy meant her no harm she doesn't want to take down post because her 15 minutes in the Internet lime light would be over.

What makes it worst is she is probably poor so driver would be wasting his time suing for defamation.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I normally wouldn't even believe the weather on faux news
> I wonder if they would have even run this story had they guy been white
> Seems to me that a Facebook post like this might have just died on the vine
> Running this might be resurrecting it


WHICH " OWNED " NEWS CORPORATION. DO YOU TRUST ?



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> This girl is just full of shit and wanted attention. If she were felt threatened she would have went to the police instead of making a Facebook post.
> 
> Even after finding out the guy meant her no harm she doesn't want to take down post because her 15 minutes in the Internet line light would be over.
> 
> What makes it worst is she is probably poor so driver would be wasting his time suing for defamation.


SUE HER ANYWAY

Garnish her to 25% less Poverty to spend.



EX_ said:


> Funny and sad all at once.
> 
> https://www.fox10phoenix.com/news/l...his-name-after-riders-smell-this-warning-post


These Companies have become Ridiculous !


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Sounds like suspicious behavior to me. There is more to the story. Try him in the court of public opinion. 🏛


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> All part pf the DESIRED EFFECT.
> A PLANNED MOVEMENT TO " ROBO CARS".
> PART OF ACCEPTANCE OF S.D.C.' s is spreading
> FEAR OF HUMAN DRIVERS.
> ...


Pipe Down Uncle Charlie ‼, we're eating &#127869;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I wonder if they would have even run this story had they guy been white


Are you kidding?
If he'd of been white, he would have been arrested for rape.


----------



## deplorable1 (Apr 14, 2018)

EX_ said:


> Funny and sad all at once.
> 
> https://www.fox10phoenix.com/news/l...his-name-after-riders-smell-this-warning-post


This poor driver reminds me of Will Ferrell in 'Elf'...("hello mr. racoon, give me a hug").. Creepy gesture that should've been shrugged off after he explained it.. that being said this girl is a first-class b****. she's the type a girl that has only slept with a few guys because she think she has high standards and is being picky; When in reality they're probably only been a few guys that have been willing to wade through all her bullshit to get to her into her hairy, smelly, mis-shaped coochie. The previous response nailed it -if she was really scared she would've gone to police , not Facebook. I I have no idea who she is , but I hate her.


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

EX_ said:


> Funny and sad all at once.
> 
> https://www.fox10phoenix.com/news/l...his-name-after-riders-smell-this-warning-post


Definitely more funny then sad, but c'est la vie.


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

EX_ said:


> Funny and sad all at once.
> 
> https://www.fox10phoenix.com/news/l...his-name-after-riders-smell-this-warning-post


I wonder if she asked what it was or if he explained it at the time.

Once he explained himself and she refused to take down the post, the defamation was clearly intentional. He needs to sue her.



troothequalstroll said:


> If you're that frightened call a friend or family member or offer a co worker some $ for a ride


I bet she still stayed in the ride until it was completed though, being all scared and all. :meh:


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

EX_ said:


> Funny and sad all at once.
> 
> https://www.fox10phoenix.com/news/l...his-name-after-riders-smell-this-warning-post


I feel sorry for the old man, he treated her like a father would treat a daughter and she repays him by exaggerating and blowing it out of proportion!

She could've just said no thank you!

Instead she accepted, takes a picture of it and uploads it to facebook cause she's thirsty for facebook likes!

If you were really scared of being drugged you wouldn't even accept it let alone touch it!


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Typical millennial. Probably a college student. Tries to turn an innocent gesture into something about them. They're probably just excited to be viral for the first time in their lives.

The man should sue for defamation.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

In year of around 2027, a Female rider took Uber's self driving car. She'd input the wrong destination, So, in the middle of the trip, she called 911.
911 operator.... Emergency Line. How may I help you?
Rider.... I am in Uber. Please help, I don't know where this Uber is taking me.
911 operator... Is the driver with you? What did he do to you?
Rider... Oh. No.. I am in a self driving car and I don't know where it is taking me. I believe someone remotely controlled it to kidnap me and rape me.
911 operator... Don't worry miss. I will dispatch this to the nearest police officers.
3 mins later, 3 police cars showed siren to stop self driving car but it failed to follow police's instruction to stop. It kept self driving. So police cars followed that self driving car till it reached to rider's wrong destination drop off point. After she got off of the car,
Rider.... Oh..My god. Thanks to you all. I was so scared that I was kidnapped by someone who was controlling this car remotely.
Then Police investigated Uber. This incident came out on tomorrow News as "A lady believed that some one trying to kidnap her in Self driving Uber".
Uber.. "Sorry to hear the incident. We will cooperate with police investigation and We are keeping in touch with that rider."
When News came out, drivers from UP.Net wrote commented as
"Lady.. .. "xxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx"
(Please you try filling this. :biggrin: :biggrin: )


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

What is the logic that causes a self driving Uber, if one ever releases without killing a bunch more innocent people, to stop when police try and pull it over? Surely these automated vehicles would be prime targets for the sickos that drive around today pretending to be undercover cops pulling women over etc?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Generally when someone offers you something and says "smell this"
It's not gonna end well and 
in this case it didnt either....


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I normally wouldn't even believe the weather on faux news
> I wonder if they would have even run this story had they guy been white
> Seems to me that a Facebook post like this might have just died on the vine
> Running this might be resurrecting it


You need
Help please
Consider getting
Some or else
You might be a 
Little Weird


----------

